# Squishy Leo Egg



## polaris2582 (Jan 19, 2011)

So my little leo has laid a squishy egg, never had one from her before, I think it's cos she escaped and in the ensuing chaos decided to just drop it when she got back. I'm expecting another one soon.

The egg appears the right size, however is very flaccid and appears to not have calcified correctly.

So my question is thus.... worth incubating? I'm going to try anyway, considering the egg one of my last clutch burst out of (it was horrible....... but it never deflated so I left it).

Anyone had this before and what happened?

Hoping she decides not to lay again.

Also it has blue calci-sand on it (don't start the sand argument I have several threads that make my beliefs very clear) but will the blue affect the egg in any way in its softer state???


----------



## LolaBunny (Feb 23, 2012)

Hey, 

Hows the egg doing? 

I incubator all eggs until I'm a million percent sure its a dud. 
Weird how shes only dropped the one. 
Don't think the blue would effect it too much, its probs only some colouring anyways. 

You could try to candle it


----------



## polaris2582 (Jan 19, 2011)

PrincessYoshi said:


> Hey,
> 
> Hows the egg doing?
> 
> ...


She dropped the other one overnight so they are both secure in the incubator, I hope they hatch as she's given me some lovely babies this year and I would love another couple. Think it was just stress, she's fine now, eating like a horse.
I don't have much hope but shall see how it goes and report back in a few days by which time I reckon they'll either have gone one way or the other.


----------



## polaris2582 (Jan 19, 2011)

They two little quishy ones have since gone back and have been chucked. Didn't think they were going to take, but they got the works anyway!! :2thumb:
Shame, I'd have liked another couple of babies.


----------

